# Sheepshead Pictures Needed



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello fellow anglers,

I am working on an article to promote fishing in Pensacola and to helpbring business to our area for local shops and guides.The article is about our annual sheepshead fishing in March.

I had a PC hard-drive crash a while back and lost some much needed pictures for this article. I want it to go to print and all I need is a good _high resolution_ picture of a sheepshead face / teeth and a sheepshead in a net or being netted.

If anyone has this type of picture please e-mail it to me. I will give your name to the editor to get you credit for the picture. If you have a good picture of you or someone else,post it and I will contact you to get you to send me the original and I'll forward it to the editor. 

Thank you in advance for your help.

Capt. John</DIV>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

my wife, dale kirkland...p'cola pass...










a mess of sheeps on the dock...


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom,

I am about 99% sure that is a black drum! I get confused sometimes too!


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *badazzchef (1/19/2010)*Tom,
> 
> I am about 99% sure that is a black drum! I get confused sometimes too!


*Chris, *

*I know it is a black drum.*

*I just like the photo of theFWC on the deck of my boat with the 3 mile bridge in the background. It should bring some memories for some who might see it.*


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

and dont forget to promote the use of live cigar minnows for a buddy to buddy favor


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics... keep them going.</DIV>Like I stated if anyone has any close up pics please post them.</DIV>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. John Rivers (1/19/2010)*Thanks for posting the pics... keep them going.</DIV>Like I stated if anyone has any close up pics please post them.</DIV>


Sent you an email John :letsparty


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a good one - gotta find it


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BananaTom (1/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *badazzchef (1/19/2010)*Tom,
> ...


Ha, the original poster mentioned nothing about posting a black drum.:banghead


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pics are looking good. I've got a couple that look like I might be able to use.. but keep posting if you have any good sheepshead pics.

Thanks to the people who have posted.


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Hopes this helps.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures... please keep them going.. Seeing the pictures is helping me get through what's left of winter. Only 7 more weeks and we will all be hooking up these buck tooth bait Steelers.</DIV>


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

John we are tearing them up in the ICW in Gulf Shores. I am amazed the bight has been so strong this early!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

My pics are from two weeks sgo at fort pickens pier


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Here is one we have of a good mouth shot.


----------

